# Adding Flourish Iron to CSM-B/TMG?



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Can these be added together w/out any problems?? I need more Fe and incr. my Micro isn't working well...So I found Flourish w/ Iron and it's not too spendy....so I want to add that to my Micro...either CSM-B or TMG. Ya think it'll all combine well w/out any settling??

thanks!
Chris


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Once you start mixing different fertilizers together, you may run into unsuitable element ratios.
The CSM-B and Plant-Prod® Chelated Micronutrient Mix http://www.plantprod.com/catalogue/04Micronutrients.html
are the same, well balanced trace element products supplying plants with all traces they need. Traces are about the right ratios, not about levels. 
Why do you think you need more Fe?

Edward


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Edward for helping out...was beginning to think I was on my own on this topic 

Plants like my Myrio Matogrossense and dwarf sag have yellowing still...the latter responded well to Flourish root tabs but ran out before trying on the Myrio. Only the very tip is green. I've incr. my CSM-B to 25ml/every other day...and recently have tried some TMG that's now at 30ml's/every other day but still seem quite Fe deficient. 

So anyway, that's why. But I have only two peristaltic pumps right now and hence, why I wanted to combine the two. On the other hand, if I can change the scheduling somehow and only give the Micro or the Macros once a wk., that'd free up a pump for the Flourish Iron alone. .....OR, can I use say Fe pills from the pharmacy and plant them in the substrate? Just looking for options.

Thanks again for the help Edward!!

Chris


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Little late on this one... 

I mix and have mixed all the above in the past. I'm currently mixing Flourish and Flourish FE however used to also mix TMG and CSM+B for the automatic doser. No problems mixing these items. PO4 was the only one that really created any precipitation for me with certain other elements, didn't realize it was doing this at first until someone brought it to my attention. I'm currently mixing 50:50 Flourish and Flourish FE for traces.

Hope that helps
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## Jeff Kropp (Apr 25, 2004)

chrisl said:


> Plants like my Myrio Matogrossense and dwarf sag have yellowing still...the latter responded well to Flourish root tabs but ran out before trying on the Myrio.


In my tank yellowing M. matro. green is a macro problem. First guess is P if growth is slow, pearling strong, and you are still using equalibrium for GH. Have you done a NO3 test recently?

Are you going to swap plants with us on sunday? We could discuss this more then.
___
Jeff


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I dose Plantex CSM+B, Flourish and my own chelated Iron mix all the time.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

chrisl,

The best way is to find out what is in your tap, GH, KH, pH, Ca and Mg, then your aquarium KH, pH, NO3, PO4 and CO2. 

Edward


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Jeff is on the right track, look at the macro's not the Fe.
We grow this plant well here in the bay area.
It is highly unlikely that if your plant is yellowing, that you lack Fe if you are adding a normal amount unless you have very high light/CO2 and plenty of macro's etc.

Generally most folks that do not dose enough traces, also do not dose any macro's as well..............................

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Thanks guys for the help. Good to know I can mix them if I need to. Though it sounds like you guys are suggesting it's not Fe. Boy...I can read SO much better plants in soil and their needs lol Still learning, very slowly apparantly lol, the aquatic plants' signs and symptoms.

But anyway, yes Jeff, I'll be at the meet and we can discuss it more there. But 1. Yes, using Equil. 1/4tsp per 5gals as sugg. 2 Had to decr. the HCO3 to 1/4tsp per 10 gals for a nice Kh of 5. 3. Haven't checked NO3 since the very beginning when I was having no luck getting a good reading after dumping huge quantities of NO3. Tee'd me off and I wanted to just be able to adjust 'read' what the plants' needs are and go from there. Just, as noted above, not quite there yet hehe
But anyway, I'm dosing 16tsp of kno3 and 1.5tsp of monophos every other day and thats a ratio of 9...a recent bump up actually.
I'll check the NO3 before I come.

Chris


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

16tsp of KNO3 every other day? That is alot of Nitrate! :shock: 

How big is your tank?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

And a lot of phosphate. That's enough KNO3 to bring a 2500 gallon tank to just under 6 ppm. And of course enough phosphates to bring the same tank to 0.5 ppm.

I want to see pictures of this monster!!!


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

LOL, no, those amounts are added to 500mls of water and then 24mls are given every other day. I bought some peristaltic pumps, one for macros and one for micros. 

Chris


----------

